# New Sub70 irons and wedges. Playing report



## The Fader (Aug 8, 2021)

So I"he had my new clubs for just over a month.

I went with 699 irons 5-aw with grafalloy prolaunch  blue shafts and 54 & 58 degree black wedges with KBS tour 95 regular shafts.

Early results with the irons were a bit mixed as I struggled to get to grips with the different swing weight the graphite shafts created. However I am now passed this and starting to hit them more consistently.

The feel on well struck shots is "buttery" and I have gained around 12 yards per club.

Mishits don"t sting the hands and whilst obviously there is a loss of distance it is significantly less than with my previous Bridgestone forged irons.

The wedges felt great from day 1. Soft off the face with really good spin. I am having to throw the ball closer to the flag to compensate for less roll out than I got with my old Nike wedges.

The club's look great in my bag and have created a stir of interest from my playing partners who can't believe just how little I paid for custom fitted clubs.

If new clubs are on your radar - don't overlook Sub70 as a potential option.


----------

